# Specialized Tarmac



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

What do you guys think about the carbom Tarmac?


----------



## FieldSandwhich (Jun 28, 2004)

*it's beautiful =]*

I think it's gorgeous, and I'd like to buy one =P


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*comp*

i'm considering adopting the Comp model as my second road bike (sick of my heavy, harsh, and flexy Giant OCR) and i was just wondering if the Comp model had the same frameset as the more expensive models. anybody know?


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

soulsurfer104 said:


> i'm considering adopting the Comp model as my second road bike (sick of my heavy, harsh, and flexy Giant OCR) and i was just wondering if the Comp model had the same frameset as the more expensive models. anybody know?


Incredibly yes the Comp is the same frame! I couldnt believe it either when I asked at my LBS and then they told me the price on the Tarmac comp.

So lets see: S-works Tarmac frame = $2800
Tarmac Comp with Ultegra components = $2000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I handed him my credit card right away. Seriously, if you're looking for a new road bike, the Tarmac Comp is the best deal I've seen in a while!!


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

bsavery123 said:


> Incredibly yes the Comp is the same frame! I couldnt believe it either when I asked at my LBS and then they told me the price on the Tarmac comp.
> 
> So lets see: S-works Tarmac frame = $2800
> Tarmac Comp with Ultegra components = $2000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


$2000 sounds quite incredible!!


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

The Frameset for the Comp and the Pro Tarmac is not the same frameset as the Sworks Tarmac Frameset. The Carbon layup is different. The frame for the Comp and Pro is slightly heavier. My friends at lbs went to specialized this year to view and ride all the 2005 stuff and was informed that the frames are different.


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

maui mike said:


> The Frameset for the Comp and the Pro Tarmac is not the same frameset as the Sworks Tarmac Frameset. The Carbon layup is different. The frame for the Comp and Pro is slightly heavier. My friends at lbs went to specialized this year to view and ride all the 2005 stuff and was informed that the frames are different.


Well I for one will take slightly heavier frame, save the 800 oh and by the way get a full component set along with it! Still a great deal if you ask me


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*or....*

i am also looking at the '04 Specialized Allez Pro. you get much better components/wheels with the '04 Allez Pro than you do with the '05 Tarmac Comp. the Allez comes with Ksyrium wheels and full D/A-10 components, while the Tarmac comes with Alex wheels (which i am skeptical of) and a mix of FSA, Ultegra, and 105.

also, the Allez is from last year and will therefore probably be going on sale soon. with the money i save i can buy a set of OP/DA wheels for training and rainy days and save the Ksyriums for racing or special days. 

here's some info about me- i'll be 18 in january, i am 5'11", i weigh 135-145 depending on the time of year, i have a long torso, i do fast group rides 4-5 days a week and race every 1-2 weeks during the summer, and i ride year-round. i love climbing and descending. i live in SoCal.

which bike do all of you think i should go for?

dumb question....is "allez" pronounced "aw-lay"?


----------



## bsavery123 (Nov 8, 2004)

well I've been riding a S-Works e5 untill recently and its the same frame as an allez basically. I think its too harsh and from test rides I really enjoy the ride of the tarmac. Much smoother and more comfortable and just as nimble up and downhill. For racing if you want to save some money you'll go just as fast in an aluminum frame. I only ride road for training (fast trainning) for my mountain bike so tarmac works better for me.

Anyway I'm going for the tarmac and putting my Campy Record components on it. Anyone want a new ultegra/105 kit? 

Oh and I think you pronounce it "all-lay" sorta frenchlike


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

soulsurfer104 said:


> i am also looking at the '04 Specialized Allez Pro. you get much better components/wheels with the '04 Allez Pro than you do with the '05 Tarmac Comp. the Allez comes with Ksyrium wheels and full D/A-10 components, while the Tarmac comes with Alex wheels (which i am skeptical of) and a mix of FSA, Ultegra, and 105.
> 
> also, the Allez is from last year and will therefore probably be going on sale soon. with the money i save i can buy a set of OP/DA wheels for training and rainy days and save the Ksyriums for racing or special days.
> 
> ...


I looked at the 05 Tarmac Pro,full carbon frame with the zertz inserts,all DA 10sp except for the brake calipers,they were Ultegra,Elites for the wheelset, It was one of te nices looking 05's i've seen so for and for 3300 bucks,it seemed like a steal. Next to it was the S-works Tramac E5 DA with SSL's for $5000.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*harsh*

i am currently riding a compact aluminum Giant with a steel fork, so i'm pretty sure ANYTHING is going to feel like floating on a cloud in comparison. i'm liking the idea of the Allez more by the moment, mostly because it comes with better components but also because it seems like it would be stiffer and more responsive than the Tarmac. 

thanks for the responses!


----------

